# Urgent transport help needed from East- London to Rushden Northamptonshire by Friday



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with? Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation: Rushden Persian Rescue
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request? Yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? Yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport? The rescue
Is Liability Insurance in place? Not sure you would have to check with your own insurance companies
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal? Handover form
Are fuel costs are available?Sadly no

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:1
Type/Breed: Persian cat
Name(s): Munnus
Sex: Female
Age(s): 3yrs
Colours: Blue
Neutered:no
Vaccinated: yes
Any known medical issues: none known
Any known behavioural Issues:none known

Any other information: Owner is moving to a flat and she can't take her cat with her, this cat needs to be out by this friday 14 th Oct

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode East London
Location End: County & Postcode Rushden Northamptonshire NN10 6RY

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

Westminster, London, UK to Rushden NN10 6RY, UK - Google Maps

If you think you can help please email me at 
[email protected]
or answer the thread on our site by clicking the following link
View topic - East London - Rushden Persian Rescue • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

KJ---I may be able to help, have sent a pm.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yay thank you Claire, so this is all set for this Friday morning


----------

